# A [kind of] sin the regenerate Christian cannot commit?



## InSlaveryToChrist (Jul 21, 2011)

Is there one? If Peter could reject Christ and believe, is it not even possible to crucify Christ (in any sense) and believe? Or what could be worse?

Note: we are not discussing whether there is an "unpardonable sin," but whether a regenerate Christian can commit _any_ [kind of] sin.


----------



## Skyler (Jul 21, 2011)

It's worth noting that, if there is an unpardonable sin, that would be one a regenerate Christian could not commit. So in that sense the question is somewhat inseparable.


----------



## InSlaveryToChrist (Jul 22, 2011)

Skyler said:


> It's worth noting that, if there is an unpardonable sin, that would be one a regenerate Christian could not commit. So in that sense the question is somewhat inseparable.



Fair enough. I think I have to expound terms used here a little bit. I assume most of you hold to the same view of "unpardonable sin" as I do, that it is one of man's own inability to repent and therefore be pardoned, rather than God's unwillingness to forgive/pardon sin. Anyone who reads the Gospel of Matthew in its right context, will understand the "unpardonable sin," which was to "blaspheme the Holy Spirit," meant attributing the miracles of Christ to the power of the Devil, rather than the Holy Spirit. So, it becomes understandable why such an act would be "unpardonable," because the act is equal to unbelief. If you don't believe in Christ after all the revelation you've recieved, you cannot be pardoned. That's what "unpardonable sin" means in its Biblical context.

But then, something else that needs to be explained. By my question, "Is there a [kind of] sin the regenerate Christian cannot commit," I'm not asking you to list sins that cannot happen no matter what (like killing God). I'm only asking if there are sins that the unregenerate commit that the regenerate no longer can commit. So, do you think it is possible for a regenerate Christian to, say, publicly blaspheme the Holy Spirit as the Pharisees did, by attributing the miracles of Christ to the power of the Devil?

---------- Post added at 05:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:07 AM ----------

Actually, I could phrase my question another way, "Can we ever say a professing Christian is not saved?" If I were to say, "I don't believe in Christ," would you be justified to say, "Then you've never been saved." Wouldn't it be more truthful to say, "If you don't _keep_ believing in Christ, then you will not be saved."


----------



## Reformation Monk (Jul 22, 2011)

_"Do you think it is possible for a regenerate Christian to publicly blaspheme the Holy Spirit and or commit the unpardonable sin?" _

--- I do not believe that a truly regenerate Christian or a true believer or a true disciple of Christ would or can constantly do this. What do I mean by "consistently?" The flesh is weak while the spirit is strong. We all stumble, a true believer might under certain circumstances deny and or not bare witness to Christ. We're human and contend with a fallen nature. If we are afraid, as was Peter, then we might deny Christ, as did Peter. But a true believer would or can't do that consistently, sooner or later our conscience would convict us to bare witness to the truth that is in us. 

"Can we ever say a professing Christian is not saved?" 

- If by this you mean that anyone who professes Christ, then the answer is yes.... "Lord Lord, did we not prophesy in your name?" ---- "and Jesus saith, I never knew you." There are thousands of people who profess Christ who aren't regenerate and or true believers or true disciples. 

If someone consistently deny's Christ and turns away from the church and personal faith, then the conclusion has to be that they "never knew Him." 

"If you don't _keep_ believing in Christ, then you will not be saved." 

- I personally don't believe in progressive justification, if that is what your hinting at here. When one is a true disciple, then one truly always believes. So one is truly always justified. This isn't a "work" it is permanent change in the heart, mind and body. Once one truly believes then one is adopted unto eternal life. 

If one doesn't believe this, then one has slipped into Armenianism and therefore doesn't understand the doctrine of justification and or the Gospel.

To answer the original question of "Is there any other sin, aside from the unpardonable sin, that a Christian can't commit? The answer is no. 

While we're in our earthly tabernacle, we will always be imperfect, it is only through our faith in the absolute perfectness of Christ that we are forgiven.


----------



## InSlaveryToChrist (Jul 22, 2011)

Reformation Monk said:


> _"Do you think it is possible for a regenerate Christian to publicly blaspheme the Holy Spirit and or commit the unpardonable sin?" _
> 
> --- I do not believe that a truly regenerate Christian or a true believer or a true disciple of Christ would or can constantly do this. What do I mean by "consistently?" The flesh is weak while the spirit is strong. We all stumble, a true believer might under certain circumstances deny and or not bare witness to Christ. We're human and contend with a fallen nature. If we are afraid, as was Peter, then we might deny Christ, as did Peter. But a true believer would or can't do that consistently, sooner or later our conscience would convict us to bare witness to the truth that is in us.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Reformation Monk (Jul 22, 2011)

Sorry but I believe you are misunderstanding the "unpardonable sin". The unpardonable sin is _unpardonable_ because it is unbelief. It is a rejection of the person and work of Christ, that is why it is unpardonable. A person is declared justified only by belief and or faith in Christ and His atoning work on the Cross and in His perfect righteousness. 

I'm not sure why the rest of my answers are so unclear to you. 

There is no perfection of sins in this life. 

Now that doesn't mean that a true believer doesn't love God's Law, "If you love me, obey my commandments." But while our spirit desires this, our flesh is weak to do it perfectly. 

Can we identify a true believer apart from a false believer from their outward sin? The right answer to this question is no. Only God knows the hearts of men. 

But that isn't the complete answer, we have been given discernment. The Church has been given the authority to discern the spiritual conditions of people. Whereby if a person is in continual unrepentant sin and they are unwilling to submit to the yoke of Christ and or Church Authority, then it is very likely that they are not a true believer. 

As far as perseverance of the saints.... a true believer does not lose their salvation. They stumble and fall occasionally but they are already justified and are in the process of being sanctified and will one day be glorified as per Romans. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## InSlaveryToChrist (Jul 22, 2011)

Reformation Monk said:


> Sorry but I believe you are misunderstanding the "unpardonable sin". The unpardonable sin is _unpardonable_ because it is unbelief. It is a rejection of the person and work of Christ, that is why it is unpardonable. A person is declared justified only by belief and or faith in Christ and His atoning work on the Cross and in His perfect righteousness.
> 
> ??? That's what I said/implied myself.
> 
> ...



We could have avoided this pointless transaction of words, if you just read my OP carefully. Apparently, you're not understanding my questions.


----------



## Reformation Monk (Jul 22, 2011)

_"Now that doesn't mean that a true believer doesn't love God's Law, "If you love me, obey my commandments." But while our spirit desires this, our flesh is weak to do it perfectly. 

If you derive your idea that "while our spirit desires this, our flesh is weak to do it perfectly" from Mark 14:38, then you're mistaken in your interpretation of the passage. Jesus was not saying there is a part in us that is totally submitted to God's will and that there is another part in us that is against God's will. That's is against the doctrine of Total Depravity, that all the parts of our body and soul are sinful. What Jesus was implying, when he said, "Watch ye and pray, lest ye enter into temptation. The spirit truly is ready, but the flesh is weak," was that the disciples were willing to obey Christ, but that their physical bodies were at their limit."_

No sorry, my comment is mostly based on Romans. 

I'm sorry if you feel that my replies were pointless. You are very correct, I really don't understand what you are looking for and I did read your OP carefully, I was just trying to help. So I think it would be best if someone else would comment because I'm obviously missing the point.


----------



## InSlaveryToChrist (Jul 22, 2011)

Reformation Monk said:


> _"Now that doesn't mean that a true believer doesn't love God's Law, "If you love me, obey my commandments." But while our spirit desires this, our flesh is weak to do it perfectly.
> 
> If you derive your idea that "while our spirit desires this, our flesh is weak to do it perfectly" from Mark 14:38, then you're mistaken in your interpretation of the passage. Jesus was not saying there is a part in us that is totally submitted to God's will and that there is another part in us that is against God's will. That's is against the doctrine of Total Depravity, that all the parts of our body and soul are sinful. What Jesus was implying, when he said, "Watch ye and pray, lest ye enter into temptation. The spirit truly is ready, but the flesh is weak," was that the disciples were willing to obey Christ, but that their physical bodies were at their limit."_
> 
> ...



Yes. I do appreciate your concern. Thank you for trying to help.


----------



## InSlaveryToChrist (Jul 22, 2011)

Anyone else want to share his own opinion on the matter? I'll slightly modify the original question and ask it this way (to avoid any possible debate on the "pardonable sin"):

*Apart from the "pardonable sin," mentioned in the Bible, is there any sin the unregenerate are capable of committing that the regenerate are not?*


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 22, 2011)

Are you looking for some sort of extra-Scriptural speculation here?

I don't believe it is helpful to speculate what regenerate people can and cannot do. I know plainly from Scripture that those in the visible body are commanded to press in and not be unbelieving. If anything, the accent on sin and being in the Church is the greater judgment that befits those with greater light.

Let's suppose we were to speculate that, because a true believer will not utterly forsake Christ, that they cannot utterly forsake Christ. Peter is a good example vis a vis Judas because Peter did, in fact, betray the Savior. The accent on Peter's restoration was not in the _kind_ of sin he committed but that Christ promised that He had prayed for him and that, when he turned, he would strengthen the brethren.

The Scriptures are not given to us that we may speculate what sins we may or may not be capable of if we are or are not regenerate. Predestination is revealed to us as a glorious reality of Divine grace to save men to the uttermost. Yet, as creatures, we live by what is revealed to us and we're not given divine election as a speculative tool by which we might determine the boundaries within which a redeemed man might sin compared to the sin of the reprobate.


----------



## InSlaveryToChrist (Jul 23, 2011)

Semper Fidelis said:


> Are you looking for some sort of extra-Scriptural speculation here?
> 
> I don't believe it is helpful to speculate what regenerate people can and cannot do. I know plainly from Scripture that those in the visible body are commanded to press in and not be unbelieving. If anything, the accent on sin and being in the Church is the greater judgment that befits those with greater light.
> 
> ...



So we can never say for sure if one is saved (i.e. has been saved) or not -- even if he _temporarily_ confesses to be an atheist (for instance). My intent is not to speculate, but to make sure that we shouldn't speculate about other people's salvation by virtue of _individual_ sins (as opposed to a way of life).


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Jul 23, 2011)

InSlaveryToChrist said:


> Semper Fidelis said:
> 
> 
> > Are you looking for some sort of extra-Scriptural speculation here?
> ...


I think we have biblical warrant to claim no fruits, no salvation. Nothing more, nothing less.

AMR


----------

